# Tests need before going abroad for IVF (DE)



## Lilo2 (May 10, 2009)

It seems that different clinics may ask for different tests.  Hopefully the bloods won't be a big deal to get done but what about an HSG (Hysterosalpingogram) - did many of you have that or were perhaps advised to by your clinic abroad or your UK consultant?

As for the HSG I think it's going to be expensive (had one years ago...can't remember exactly how much) and don't know whether to just do without.  

I'm not sure whether I should just go to an organisation like birth company and get the scans and just send them to the clinic and hope for the best or whether I should get a consultant here.  

Aarrggghhh...!

Lilo


----------



## Lilo2 (May 10, 2009)

Ah, I think that means that nobody had an HSG...


----------



## Nics01 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Lilo,

I've just had tx at Isida in Ukraine and they didn't ask for HSG result, I've never had one.  I got my bloods done through my gp and my scans privately at care Manchester but I believe The birth Company is much cheaper.  If you have some test results from previous cycles within a year you can use these. I didn't bother with a cosultant here it just all adds up.  Hope this helps pm me anytime.

Nics xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I had treatment in Barcelona and was not asked for a HSG only bloods every 6 months


----------



## Lilo2 (May 10, 2009)

Hi Nics and JJ1, thanks very much for replying.  It's so hard trying to figure out what to do for the best, what really is essential and what is window dressing!  It's interesting that you were not asked to have one because for some clinics it's a definite, but I wonder if that means there's a tiny chance that it might be relevant and since you're paying they decide you should have it!  I shall quiz the clinic further!

Thanks again!

Lilo x


----------



## jaxxs (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Lilo, I went for an initial appointment in Spain and all they wanted were up to date bloods ( which I arranged through my Gp). I had HSG a couple of years ago but no one has asked for the results. I am now having ED in my London clinic, they asked for the usual blooods, but also a mamogram and Pap smear, which I also arranged to have done through my GP.  My GP has been great about organising all the tests I need, so it is well worth asking yours before paying for a private clinic to do them.
Cheers Jaxxs


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi

I went for DE in spain at IM. All i required was blood test. The test were done by my GP free of charge.

jenny


----------



## Lilo2 (May 10, 2009)

oh that's interesting.  My GP is very sympathetic about this stuff but said she'd have to look at my notes and reverted about 10 days later saying we would have to have all the bloods done privately...

I then rang up to ask about getting FSH - another doc was on duty and after umming and aahing they got back to me and said I could have that.  (Although technically speaking that's more about figuring out whether I'm menopausal rather than for the clinic.)

Lilo


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi Lilo,

sorry to hear you GP not being helpful hun, you should check out about test again cause i am sure that if you requested these blood to be done due to other reasons it would be.

good luck in future.

jenny


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi.

You will find that most clinics will want some form of uterine assessment whether it is as a HSG, an aqua scan or a hysteroscopy. Some clinics will let you go through a first cycle but if unsuccessful this would need to be updated before a second cycle undertaken.

Ruth


----------



## Lilo2 (May 10, 2009)

Hi Jenny and Ruth

I'd hate to go behind my GP's back by asking again, so I think I'll have to wear it!

I've asked the clinic about the HSG since I had one in 2005 and will be having the ultrasound scan so fingers crossed!!

Lilo x


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

lilo

good luck with all the tests. wishing you a BFP When treatment starts!!!

JENNY


----------



## jaxxs (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Lilo, I am very surprised that your GP wont do your blood tests , as most ladies I know who have asked their doctors are ableto, it could be an idea to find out if it is the local trust that is stopping him, or if it is just this particular doctor. If you have to have lots more tests in the future, maybe another doctor in the practise would be more willing, I have found female GP's are far more sympathetic.
cheers jaxxs


----------



## Lilo2 (May 10, 2009)

hi jaxxs (again!)

It is a lady GP and she is normally really sympathetic as she had fertility problems until she unexpectedly got pg naturally when she was about 43.  So I was surprised, but maybe we've had our lot!

I spoke to the birth company and it seems that the blood tests for me will be about £200 (not inc FSH as I managed to just get that done on the NHS since my periods are irregular).  which is less than half what my local hospital wanted!

Lilo x


----------



## jaxxs (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi there again Lilo, I guess the sad fact about fertility treatment is that it is just so expensive. but I have found that things change rapidly with the NHS, what they won't pay for today  they may be willing to pay for in a month or years time, so it is worth just occasionally asking your doctor if anything has changed.
Good luck with all your tests.
Jaxxs


----------



## Lilo2 (May 10, 2009)

Hi Jaxxs, ah I hadn't thought of it that way 'round, well maybe if we need another batch I'll give it another go!


----------



## jaxxs (Feb 20, 2009)

HI Lilo, hope you only need the one go
cheers jaxxs


----------



## Lilo2 (May 10, 2009)

Oh golly yes, that would be nice!

Lilo x


----------

